# HELP! My dog has gone crazy!



## nhstadt (Aug 20, 2012)

I got Max about 9 months ago from a rescue, vet estimates him to be about 2. Anyways, I live in an apartment and make frequent trips to the dog park just for general exercise, outdoor fun and to keep him socialized. He has always done really well, until recently. The past four dog park trips I have had to leave because he has been getting into fights. one was with a GSD mix, the other three with two different dobermans. He is just fine with 99% of the other dogs he just kind of runs around and plays, but seems like when he sees another dog as challenging him he gets into it. he usually is not the aggressor the first time, however once it gets broken up and I leash him for 10-15 mins and let him calm down, and then let him back off he makes a bee line for the other dog.... Like I said, he is super playful with all the other dogs, super friendly with people he knows, just kind of aloof with strangers (how he should be) until another dog tries to act dominant over him. I know alot of people on here dislike the dog park, and we also do alot of hiking and outdoor stuff on the weekends, but during the week the dog park is my only real option as well as being the most convenient for me most times, and I would like to keep going, but I don't want my dog to hurt another dog or get hurt, or develop any bad habits. Any help would be greatly appreciated. also, FYI, he is neutered and I use a prong collar when walking him, or out in public if that info helps. Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDs are not generally a dog park dog. They don't get the same joy from being around strange dogs that other breeds do. They prefer to be with their people.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I would probably just avoid dog parks and try to socialize him with people who have behaved dogs you trust. You just never really know what you're getting when you go to a dog park.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

You need to stop taking him to the dog park. It is not fair to the other dog owners to keep taking him back there. I take my dogs to the dog park so that they have positive experiences with other dogs to keep them socialized. If one of my dogs was attacked by another dog which had gotten into fights four other times, I would be very upset.


----------



## nhstadt (Aug 20, 2012)

That's the thing... This just started last week. until now, He has always been very well behaved and usually really enjoys it. He always does well with my friends/families dogs with the exception of my brothers blue heeler (they never have gotten along) I kind of have come to the decision in the past hour or so that I am probably gonna quit going, just was wondering if there was anything I could do to fix it. I'd like to keep going but if I can't stop the fighting, yes I am going to stop going.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

believe it -- Dog Parks are Not a Good Idea 

now he's trigger happy looking for a biff as soon as he gets there 

slap a leash on him and you go run around the block with him under control instead . sneak in some obedience while you are at it.

the intensity of the fight will increase if you keep going to the park


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you got him 9 months ago, and he was thought to be about two years old, he may just be maturing into his big-boy pants. GSDs are considered puppies up until two years old - they mature slowly. So it is just his big-boy-pants syndrome coming out. 

Agree with the others. This behaviour is not likely to change, if anything, may get more serious. Once he has had a tussle with one dog, his system is flooded with fight hormones, and thus he may be looking for another outlet for his aggression - so just a vicious circle made worse and worse.

A lot of dogs are fine at dog parks while still puppies, but not so much once adult - agree with the others that you may have to stop the dog parks, find more isolated open spaces to exercise him (or just take him for a run, or a hike), and set up social dog-dates only with dogs that you know he gets along with.


----------

